# Would a sponge filter cause CO2 to dissipate from the water?



## Baby Shark (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a 6g with one Betta and some guppies.
The tank has a sponge filter that gives off bubbles. I read that CO2 diffuses out the water faster if the water is disturbed so I was wondering if there would be a significant amount of CO2 is lost when a sponge filter is used? And would it affect my plant growth?
s of the tank furthest away from the filter barely have movement.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Water movement is actually good for plants, as it distributes the nutrients evenly. However, you are right that increased oxygenation will naturally decrease CO2. Are you supplying CO2 to the tank or just referring to the CO2 from fish?


----------



## Baby Shark (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes just the CO2 from the fish.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

One option you could try is attaching a powerhead to the sponge filter instead of an air pump. This keeps the water circulation and movement through the sponge. I don't know exactly how much the plants would "suffer" with a reduction of the fish CO2 since it shouldn't be a ton anyways. Oxygenation is important for the system as well!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Doesn't flourish excel help to contribute carbon and co2 to the system if you're NOT using a traditional co2 canister?


----------



## Baby Shark (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for all your help guys. SO far the plants seem to be doing well. A new leaf is opening on one and I think there is some growth on the grass. So I'll hold up on the added CO2 and see how things go.


----------

